# what grips & bar ends on my carbon bars?



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey shakers. I will soon be building a dream SS Ti bike. I have some nice Easton MonkeyLite XC CNT Composite Lo-rise 685mm bars. I am after advice about what grips to use (Lock-on? Others?) and best bar ends (I said Lo-Rise, don't panic!)? Always a little concerned about stress on carbon bars with cracking at ends/grip clamp areas/brake clamp areas. I am aware of the many opinions about bar ends, but to me they seem to make sense on a SS mountain bike...Cheers gang, Mat


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

ODI Ruffians for lockons.
ESI chunky if you do not want lockons.
As for bar ends - get some bar plugs to reinforce the clamping zone. Something like (http://www.specialized.com/nz/gb/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57805)


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I've used Oury lockons and Ergon GA1's, I like them both with the nod going to the ergons. It seems to 'naturally' help me with hand placement and control 'feel' with the way they are subtlety shaped. The oury's have a nice 'chunky-firm-squishy' feel that I quite like to. I cant speak to bar ends as I dont use them.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

They look like good choices. I found some GT Kraton 120mm lock ons in my shed that I forgot I had. They come with end caps. Can you add barends to these? Would they be okay to use on a carbon bar?


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/product/gs2-leichtbau-carbon

they are awesome keep the hands feeling good all ride long


----------



## crazy_bikerdude (May 18, 2010)

tims5377 said:


> http://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/product/gs2-leichtbau-carbon
> 
> they are awesome keep the hands feeling good all ride long


+1 vote for the ergon's.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I use the Ergon GX2 grips, while i hate the 200g weight there is nothing else out there that comes close.

BTW for 2011 they have a disclaimer saying "not for use with carbon bars", i have used them for nearly 1 year on Salsa Pro Moto Carbons with the Ergon barend plugs without a problem.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 for the Ergons.
Recently put a set of GS2s on a Redline 26" SS and they are indeed comfortable.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like Ergons worth a look. I saw the warning against carbon bars which had me worried...


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

I am very happy with ESI Chunky Grips. I am using them on my SS and geared bike, both with bar ends.


----------



## TreeFarmer (Jul 10, 2010)

*Not so fast....*

You might want to look at any literature that came with your new bars. I've got an Easton Monkeylite Downhill bar that allows for some lock on grips/ bar ends but not others. Basically it has to do with the clamping mechanism and how it applies pressure to the bar. Some Ergon grips work, some don't. It depends on the clamp.

FWIW, I ride with the ODI ruffian grips and love em. No cracked carbon yet.

In case you don't have the instructions, I found this on Easton's site. It explains the above better than I can. :thumbsup:

http://www.eastoncycling.com/bike/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/bar_ends-EN.pdf


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome. I don't have the instructions so I'll have a read. Looks like the Ruffians would be the safer bet....


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Clamp Characteristics of Acceptable Bar Ends
- Slot is on center line of bar insertion hole (see Figure 6).
- Bolt is perpendicular to slot.
- When clamped finger-tight, contact area of clamp is round without edges of slot pushing into the 
handlebar.
Clamp Characteristics of Unacceptable Bar Ends
- Slot is NOT in line with center of bar insertion hole.
- Bolt is NOT perpendicular to slot.
- When clamped finger-tight, contact area of clamp is NOT round. lower section around slot typically 
pushes into the handlebar, resulting in a crack at the end of the handlebar.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

+1 Ergon!!!


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

ESI chunky


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

So why Ergon GS2 vs GX2? I reckon I'll try Ergons with bar plugs...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Been running ESI Racers Edge grips for over the past year (2 sets now) w/ no problems. These are thinner than the Chunky version but I find that the Racers are actually feel a little softer compared to the Chunky (have Chunky's on the wifes bike).

Been running Cane Creek bar ends for several years now. They are very ergonomic but weigh more than my KCNC's for sure. Despite the weight, I have stuck with the Cane's simply for the feel. The newer versions also work with lock ons and my old Yeti grips actually plug into them and the bar end serves as the outer lock ring.


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

esi chunky....simple.... end of story.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

Done! Very nice!


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

mat-with-one-t, what tire is that you're running up front?? I like the looks of that tread! 
(gorgeous bike btw!)


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

those brakes, freaky.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a Kenda Komodo 1.95


----------



## BigKidOnBike (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey kids, anybody have any experience with installing Specialized CNC bar end plugs? I got some and have been wrestling with getting them into my Easton carbon bars. The instructions on the plugs say to put light grease on the plug parts before insertion. Don't petroleum-based grease products mess with carbon in some way? Anyways, I need some help with getting them to fit in there without pounding them in and ruining my carbon bars. BKOB


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

BigKidOnBike said:


> Hey kids, anybody have any experience with installing Specialized CNC bar end plugs? I got some and have been wrestling with getting them into my Easton carbon bars. The instructions on the plugs say to put light grease on the plug parts before insertion. Don't petroleum-based grease products mess with carbon in some way? Anyways, I need some help with getting them to fit in there without pounding them in and ruining my carbon bars. BKOB


They do not fit all bars. They are designed for the Specialized carbon bars. If you are having issues getting them in, do not force it. Get some other bar plugs to support the clamping zone at the end of the bar.


----------

